# Can you hook speakers up to 2 sources?



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

I couldn't find anything online about this and I really don't know much about the verbage either to ask.

Anywho I want to know if I can take a set of speakers and hook them up to 2 different things. Like to the TV and to the computer... So when the TV makes a noise you can hear it and when I'm playing a game you can hear it too at the same time even... I don't think they sell this idea on the market at all and I was thinking maybe i can connect the wires manually by splicing it my self... but I don't know if there will be massive noise or something?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unless you install insulators along the wirepath then no, the signal will also be fed to the other source which could damage it.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

assuming that you aernt using a 5.1 setup you could easily get a really cheap line level mixer (behringer make one for about 50AUD) and plug your two sources into it and then you can change what level each one is at.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You could get a RCA to mini-headphone cable and feed from the "Audio Out"of the TV to the "In" on your computer's sound card. Hook the speakers up to the computer. Then use the audio mixer in Windows to adjust the relative volumes.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

yustr said:


> You could get a RCA to mini-headphone cable and feed from the "Audio Out"of the TV to the "In" on your computer's sound card. Hook the speakers up to the computer. Then use the audio mixer in Windows to adjust the relative volumes.


That was brilliant:4-sunshin


----------



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

I found this... isen't this a two port head phone?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...FL062608-_-LaptopAccessories-_-L1D-_-34998489


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Hunteil said:


> I found this... isen't this a two port head phone?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...FL062608-_-LaptopAccessories-_-L1D-_-34998489


No. It's a single ear headset with a microphone.


----------

